# Hear Ye! Hear ye! ASA 3D Smack Talk has kicked off for 2010.



## BlackArcher (Dec 2, 2009)

Smack On

Your mama so fat..


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 2, 2009)

she uses an aerosol spray can to put on Chapstick


----------



## hound dog (Dec 2, 2009)

3darcher said:


> she uses an aerosol spray can to put on Chapstick


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 2, 2009)

*ok ok Try this one*

A Real blind archer found a Hoyt a Mathews and a Bowtech in the woods leaning against a Tree...

Why couldn't the owners find their own bows...


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 3, 2009)

3darcher said:


> she uses an aerosol spray can to put on Chapstick



that is a new one....and a good one!!!!.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Dec 3, 2009)

3darcher said:


> she uses an aerosol spray can to put on Chapstick



you ain't right bro!


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 3, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> A Real blind archer found a Hoyt a Mathews and a Bowtech in the woods leaning against a Tree...
> 
> Why couldn't the owners find their own bows...



Because they were too busy typing/fighting on the Internet about their practice scores.


----------



## young gunna (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah 3d! I agree!


----------



## watermedic (Dec 3, 2009)

They didn"t try to find them. 








They are shooting a PSE!


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 4, 2009)

Your mama so ugly...


----------



## rockdawg (Dec 4, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> Your mama so ugly...



She makes the 3D animals run off when she walks up.


----------



## j.irvin (Dec 4, 2009)

she plays in horror movies... without makeup


----------



## hound dog (Dec 4, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> A Real blind archer found a Hoyt a Mathews and a Bowtech in the woods leaning against a Tree...
> 
> Why couldn't the owners find their own bows...


----------



## Matt Reed (Dec 5, 2009)

She scared the Monster off my Mathews


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Dec 5, 2009)

yall act like a bunch of babys all ready wow


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 5, 2009)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> yall act like a bunch of babys all ready wow



and just where you been???


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Dec 6, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> and just where you been???



hiding in the shadows


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Mr. Luke  Mr. Luke  Archery Press has a few questions for ya..*



Kool Hand Luke said:


> hiding in the shadows



Rumor has it..
You got your bow back....  and coming out of retirement to spank the babies? 
What best descibe your come back del-a-hoya or michael jordan?


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 6, 2009)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> yall act like a bunch of babys all ready wow



Come on back out here! We are waiting to feed you some baby food if you come out of Open C.


----------



## BlakeB (Dec 6, 2009)

It's hard to talk smack in the kids classes. Please tell me that some of the turtles are going to move up to the adult classes and take the butt whooppen like a man. At least then some of your smack talk will have a little bit of cred.


----------



## bowdoctor (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah you should listen to BlakeB he's a pro(semi) at taking butt whoopins like man..


----------



## BlakeB (Dec 8, 2009)

Aint skeered to take one. Wont stay in the shell. I do believe you will be taking quite a few yourself this year. By the way how long did the doctor say you had to wear those shoes.


----------



## GA HOYT (Dec 8, 2009)

hay blake its aaron ( i shot the UE in inferno at 12 point)
what class do you shoot in at 3-d


----------



## young gunna (Dec 8, 2009)

He shoots novice!


----------



## BlakeB (Dec 8, 2009)

Easy young gummer.


----------



## BlakeB (Dec 8, 2009)

He wanted to know what class not how I shoot. Novice would be 1 class higher than you wouldnt it?


----------



## young gunna (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes it would!


----------



## Big John (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm going to shoot an open class this year.


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 8, 2009)

Big John said:


> I'm going to shoot an open class this year.



With a movable sight and long stabilizer.


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 8, 2009)

My sight always moves...not usually on purpose


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 8, 2009)

BlakeB said:


> Aint skeered to take one. Wont stay in the shell. I do believe you will be taking quite a few yourself this year. By the way how long did the doctor say you had to wear those shoes.



Semi pro is like a novice pro class.. It is for those afraid of "Pro Butt Whippings"  They are a few "Young Gummers" willing and ready to practice our "B"eatdowns on ya. So "B"lake and "B"rian come on down.  you already know how to take a "B"eating. Don't be scared your "B"ruised ego's will ware off.


----------



## BlakeB (Dec 9, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> Semi pro is like a novice pro class.. It is for those afraid of "Pro Butt Whippings"  They are a few "Young Gummers" willing and ready to practice our "B"eatdowns on ya. So "B"lake and "B"rian come on down.  you already know how to take a "B"eating. Don't be scared your "B"ruised ego's will ware off.



This is coming from the Professional "B" shooter that has a hard time shooting the right target and remembering how many arrows he shot. I do think that you won the state in open B, so you will be moving to A right?


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 9, 2009)

*"A"re you really "A"sking for it,  really?*

As Long as you been shooting SEMI PRO They need to make a class just for your kind.  "Senior Semi Pro"


----------



## bowdoctor (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't pick on Blake to bad its not all his fault, I mean he is shooting P S E (permanent semipro equipment)!!! And there's that issue about premature release oh wait that was the topic on his wife's facebook


----------



## Brian from GA (Dec 9, 2009)

Personal foul on Jerry!! 15 yard penalty

Blake gets a yellow bowling shirt this year since those red and white disco/flame starting shirts he got in ultra small wouldn't fit. 

I can't wait to see how much crap I catch about the Mathews shooter shirts this year.... Dance fever baby!!


----------



## backyard archer (Dec 11, 2009)

oh Blake B its hog killin time i made enough money off my pigglets to  this to buy shoes but with all this rain i have been stuck at home with the creeks flooding and wagon always getting stuck in the mud  but dont worry come feb i will have a  ADVANTAGE over everybody else


----------



## BlakeB (Dec 12, 2009)

bowdoctor said:


> Don't pick on Blake to bad its not all his fault, I mean he is shooting P S E (permanent semipro equipment)!!! And there's that issue about premature release oh wait that was the topic on his wife's facebook



I really want to come back with a comment about the release but Margie would probable hit me in the back of the head next time I see yall. I think you have made a pretty good career in the kids classes until this year.


----------



## BlakeB (Dec 12, 2009)

backyard archer said:


> oh Blake B its hog killin time i made enough money off my pigglets to  this to buy shoes but with all this rain i have been stuck at home with the creeks flooding and wagon always getting stuck in the mud  but dont worry come feb i will have a  ADVANTAGE over everybody else



Have the chickens come back to roost? You need to invest in one of those gasoline engine vehicles, it will knock at least three weeks off of your travel time.


----------

